# Uber in Gainesville



## Commando (May 16, 2017)

Sucks big time! I'm so quitting uber and going to work at Taco Bell. Much more money and half off burritos for employees.


----------



## Josh Boyd (Jul 31, 2017)

Mind as well join Lyft with their new partnership.


----------

